# Looking to buy a SAP rear bumper.



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

I know it's a long shot and gto enthusiasts are on this bumper like white on rice but if anyone just by chance is selling a sap rear bumper and won't mind shipping it. Even if I pay for shipping please let me know. Thanks in advance.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

I've a brand new one, never installed, in a box in the basement. It's painted QSM. I also have a brand new set of SAP Mufflers and tips. I'm not a motivated seller, but make me an offer...


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

If have to paint it but its all good. 
I'm in California. Can you post some pics of it? I only need the bumper I have quad tips. But ill give you 600$ for the rear sap bumper. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

$600? Really?

For $600 up front; I'll dig the box out of storage, unpack it to take pictures and spend the time to figure out how much you'd owe me for shipping!

Nah, we're way too far apart in price. This bumper has not been on a car yet, other than being painted QSM, it's brand new (this one originally came primed).


----------



## torrid red sap (Sep 27, 2014)

There is one on ebay as of 10/12/2014 $900.00


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

The last one I had I sold for $1800. That was a few years ago and it was an insurance claim, so the sky is the limit on pricing for this part.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

The one on ebay is local pick up only :/ 
My valance got stolen n I rather pay 1000 for a sap bumper then 500 for another valance 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Ask the seller if he would be willing to go to a local GM dealer that has a body shop to find a box to ship it in. I have done this for bumpers in the past.


----------



## PontiacKidd (Sep 16, 2013)

Picked one up locally yesterday for 700$


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Good price.


----------

